# Navigateur internet très lent



## dede83200 (7 Février 2013)

Surf très lent sur Mountain Lion

Bonjour, 

J'ai un Macbook Air, Core i7, 4 Go DDR3, sous Mountain Lion. Je suis passez sous Mac depuis environ 8 mois. Connexion Internet: Freebox Revolution, dégroupage total et Wifi.
Depuis quelques mois, le surf sur internet est devenu lent très lent beaucoup trop lent une page facebook, 01net, iphoneaddict, downparadise, par exemple va mettre environ 40 seconde à se charger, ce qui rend le surf insupportable.
Une video en streaming de 30 secondes: je vais la lire en 3 minutes environ, en basse définition

Je ne sais plus comment faire. Le surf est beaucoup plus rapide sur mon ancien Pc portable qui portant n'était vraiment pas une bête de course.
Bien sur le problème n'est pas franc et il arrive parfois que la connexion soit passable mais ces lenteurs, je les observe dans 80% des cas.

Alors, pour les actions déjà réalisés
J'ai observé le problème sur SARAFI, FIREFOX et CHROME. 
Le système a été et est nettoyé régulièrement par Ccleaner, et Onyx.
Avant j'étais sous Lion J'ai voulu faire une réinstallation complète pour repartir de zéro. Du coup, je suis passé sous Mountain Lion, pour dédouaner tout le système d'exploitation. J'ai faire une réinstallation propre (formatage du SSD).
Lenteur toujours présente.
Problème de DNS:
Je suis bien sur le DNS de mon routeur, et de toute façon, j'ai essayé les DNS de google, et openDNS pas de changement.
Réseau Wifi
Changement de canal Wifi à plusieurs reprise: pas de changement

Par ailleurs, quand j'utilise mon ipad en Wifi je n'ai aucun problème de surf.
Les tests de débits de ma connexion sont dans la moyenne de l'ADSL2, mon ping est entre 50 et 80ms. Cet essai, je le réalise de mon MacBook Air en Wifi et sur les créneaux ou ça rame.


J'ai essayer de changer de mode Freebox (patate/ Fast, sérénité): tout ça sans effet.

Voilà, je suis désespérer et je ne vois pas que faire de plus Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 tu as semble-t-il fait tous les essais possibles pour cerner le problème.

Néanmoins, à tout hasard, et pour être bien sûr, qu'as-tu actuellement dans le champ DNS de préf syst / réseau / avancé ?

Quels DNS, dans quel ordre, en noir ou en grisé.


----------



## dede83200 (7 Février 2013)

Pour les serveurs DNS:
192.168.0.254 c'est le DNS du routeur et il est en grisé. C'est le seul qui est actif. Les autres (google, openDNS) je les ai enlever après avoir fait l'essai (google seul, puis google + freebox, openDNS seul, openDNS + google....) sans succès.
Que puis je faire de plus  ?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2013)

Ce n'est pas un serveur DNS, mais l'adresse IP locale de la box, qui est chargée de "relayer" les requêtes au(x) serveur(s) DNS du FAI.

Donc, au cas où la box ferait mal ce travail, l'essai à faire est de remplacer l'adresse de la box par les serveurs DNS du FAI.

Dans le champ DNS, ajoute : 212.27.40.240 et  212.27.40.241

Fais "OK", puis fais "Appliquer".


----------



## dede83200 (7 Février 2013)

Ok, merci, je m'en vais faire l'essai de ce pas...
Je te tiens au courant


----------



## dede83200 (9 Février 2013)

Essai concluant. Ca marche super bien maintenant ! Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et ton efficacité.
Mais du coup j'ai d'autres questions... Comment ça se fait ? Est ce que plus je rajoute de DNS et mieux c'est ? Est ce que je vire l'adresse du routeur ? Et surtout... est ce que d'avoir beaucoup de bidule connecté à internet en Wifi peut influer ? (2 iphones, deux ipad, et deux portable ?)
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2013)

Bonne nouvelle !

En principe, comme tu as saisi les DNS du FAI, tu ne devrais plus voir le DNS (le routeur) qui était en grisé, car il "s'efface" si c'est toi qui impose un ou des serveurs DNS.

Il suffit qu'un seul serveur DNS fonctionne normalement pour que tout fonctionne bien.
Le deuxième de la liste ne sert que si le premier est en panne ou saturé.

Chez Orange par exemple, c'est bien la Livebox 192.168.1.1 qui doit figurer dans le champ DNS, la Livebox se chargeant de diriger les requêtes vers les serveurs DNS Orange disponibles à ce moment là.

Chez Free je ne sais pas comment ça marche.
Il faudrait qu'un freenaute te le dise.
Soit il est normal que tu aies 192.168.0.254, soit tu devrais avoir (en grisé) les DNS de Free (ceux que tu as saisis).

Tu peux regarder sur tes autres ordis : dans le champ DNS, vois-tu l'adresse IP de la box, ou bien les DNS de Free ?
(donne la réponse STP).

Saisir les DNS soi-même ("en dur", en noir) ne pose aucun problème si l'ordi reste sur une connexion Free (ordi fixe à la maison par exemple).
En revanche si c'est un portable, ça pose un problème pour se connecter sur une autre connexion que Free.
C'est pour ça que normalement, en configuration par DHCP, on ne saisit rien dans DNS, il arrivent tous seuls (en grisé).

Le fait d'avoir plein de bidules connectés encombre évidemment le réseau, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec les DNS : les serveurs DNS ont une seule fonction, qui est de "traduire" le nom d'un site en adresse IP de ce site : quand tu saisis "www.google.com", le serveur DNS traduit en 173.194.45.71 qui est une adresse Ip de Google.


----------



## rejane (9 Mars 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un serveur DNS, mais l'adresse IP locale de la box, qui est chargée de "relayer" les requêtes au(x) serveur(s) DNS du FAI.
> 
> Donc, au cas où la box ferait mal ce travail, l'essai à faire est de remplacer l'adresse de la box par les serveurs DNS du FAI.
> 
> ...



Salut Renaud31;
Cette manie m'intéresse, aussi j'aimerais - si c'est possible - que tu m'indiques avec précision la marche à suivre pour l'appliquer sans dégât ( je ne suis pas informaticien mais par contre , à 75 ans, spécialiste  des bugs lorsque je me risque à modifier qq chose en la matière!).
Je suis sous os x 10.9 et avec une FreeBox révolution.
Merci de ton aide
à +


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

 pourquoi as-tu besoin de cette "manip" ? Quels problèmes rencontres-tu ?

De quel modèle d'ordi s'agit-il ?


----------



## Celine7 (19 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Je reprends le fil car je crois que j'ai le même problème mais comme je ne m'y connais pas en informatique, je n'arrive pas à appliquer la procédure.

Alors voilà, j'ai un imac processeur 3.2 GHz Core i3, mémoire 8Go 13333 Mhz DDR3. 
Depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour Mountain Lion, j'ai deux problèmes:

- Time Machine au bout d'un moment ne fonctionne plus. Message d'erreur : TM n'a pas pu terminé la sauvegarde. Impossible d'accéder à l'image disque de sauvegarde "/Volumes/LaCie/iMac de....sparsebundle" (erreur 30). Je dois tout reconfigurer et je ne trouve pas de sauvegarde. Puis ça repart et au bout de qques jours rebelote !

- La connection internet rame, rame, rame. J'ai Firefox et comme FAI : SFR. L'ordi est en wifi.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2014)

il y a DEUX problemes differents ( internet et TM)  et non liés
 l'usage est de séparer
poster le couac TM dans un sujet TM existant
et d'ailleurs le message d'erreur ( non cité en entier) avec un bout  en *sparsebundle* pointe vers des sauvegardes TRES particulières , en réseau, par opposition aux classiques( via dd en USB ou firewire)

Dans ce fil on verra pour le coté internet

déjà deux choses à faire
tester une autre session du mac
et plusieurs navigateurs
et  aussi en ethernet direct

et voir des sujets plus specifiquement SFR si c'est affaire de déréglage wifi sfr


----------



## Celine7 (1 Juillet 2014)

Merci ! Je ne lis la réponse qu'aujourd'hui, j'essaye tout ça et je vois !


----------



## Celine7 (5 Juillet 2014)

Problème résolu avec câble ethernet. Le problème, c'est que je ne peux pas travailler avec les portes ouvertes !
Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2014)

Celine7 a dit:


> Problème résolu avec câble ethernet. Le problème, c'est que je ne peux pas travailler avec les portes ouvertes !
> Merci !


donc c'est bien une affaire de déréglage wifi
(voir sujets SFR pour le refaire)

quant  à ethernet
1 on peut mettre de très longs cables ( jusqu'à 100 metres sans  relais , au delà on ajoute des "relais")
ca permet de faire courir le cable niveau plinthe, le long de portes  etc etc

quant à porte fermée
soit tu rabotes un bout de mur niveau porte d'un diametre du cable
(ou bout de porte) 
soit tu perces un passage
et tu reboucheras en quittant les lieux

dans certaines constructions on peut faire courir le cable dans les tubes qui accueillent  d'autres cablages


----------



## valou17 (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je réactive ce post car j'ai un problème un peu similaire mais aucune solution... Je crois avoir plus ou moins tout essayé les solutions que j'ai pu trouver dans différents forum mais je ne vois pas... 

Voila plus d'une semaine que mes navigateurs safari comme firefox sont extrêmement lent, même souvent les pages n'arrivent pas à se charger... C'est très pénible. Je ne sais pas quoi faire. J'ai essayer de changer les DNS, de modifier le canal sur ma box mais rien n'y fait.. Je sais pas trop vers où aller...

J'ai un macbook air 1,3ghz intel core i5, 8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3 sous mac os sierra.
Pour internet je suis sur une box SFR dégroupée total wifi

Dernière info, Ma copine à un PC et il marche très bien sur le même wifi...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## usurp (8 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Déjà, passe un coup de MalwareBytes, voir s'il n'y a pas une cochonnerie qui traine, et d'EtreCheck pour un état général de la machine. Ces 2 programmes sont gratuits (et fiables)
Tu pourras poster le rapport EtreCheck ici entre balises codes

-usurp-


----------



## valou17 (8 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Merci pour les conseils. J'ai passé un coup de malwarebytes (rien à signaler) et pou EtreCheck voila le rapport :
Je ne sais pas si on peut en tirer quelquechose je ne m'y connais pas assez... Merci de ton intérêt -usurp-


```
EtreCheck version : 3.4 (420)

Rapport créé le 2017-06-08 19:45:12

Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com

Temps d’exécution : 3:07

La vitesse : Satisfaisante



Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.

Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Cliquez sur le lien [Nettoyer] pour retirer les fichiers inutiles.



Problème : L‘ordinateur est trop lent

Description :

lenteur extrême des différents navigateurs internet (safari, firefox…)



Informations matérielles : ⓘ

    MacBook Air (13 pouces, mi-2013)

    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]

    MacBook Air - modèle : MacBookAir6,2

    1 1,3 GHz Intel Core i5 (i5-4250U) CPU: 2-core

    8 GB RAM Pas extensible

        BANK 0/DIMM0

            4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok

        BANK 1/DIMM0

            4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok

    Bluetooth: Bon - Handoff/Airdrop2 disponible

    Wireless:  en0: 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac

    Batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Nombre de cycles = 742


Informations vidéo : ⓘ

    Intel HD Graphics 5000 - VRAM : 1536 Mo

        Color LCD 1440 x 900


Informations des disques : ⓘ

    APPLE SSD SM0128F disk0: (121,33 Go) (SSD - TRIM: Oui)

    [Afficher le rapport SMART]

        EFI (disk0s1 - MS-DOS FAT32) <non monté>  [EFI] : 210 Mo

        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur CoreStorage]: 120.47 Go

        Recovery HD (disk0s3 - HFS+ journalisé) <non monté>  [Recovery] : 650 Mo


Informations USB : ⓘ

    USB30Bus

        Apple Inc. BRCM20702 Hub

            Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller


Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ

    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus


Disques virtuels : ⓘ

    Macintosh HD (disk1 - HFS+ journalisé) /  [Startup] : 120.11 Go (17.25 Go libre)

        Disque phsyique : disk0s2 120.47 Go Online



Logiciels du système : ⓘ

    macOS Sierra  10.12.5 (16F73) - Temps depuis le démarrage : environ 7 heures


Gatekeeper : ⓘ

    Mac App Store et développeurs identifiés


Nettoyage : ⓘ

    /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.installer.cleanupinstaller.plist

        /macOS Install Data/Locked Files/cleanup_installer

        Logiciel non trouvé !

    Un fichier orphelin trouvé. [Nettoyer]


Extensions du noyau : ⓘ

        /System/Library/Extensions

    [désengagé]    com.ZTE.driver.ZTEUSBCDCACMData (ZTEDriver_MacV1.3.33) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.ZTE.driver.ZTEUSBMassStorageFilter (ZTEDriver_MacV1.3.33) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.driver.JRDMassStorageDriver32 (1.0.3) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.driver.JRDMassStorageDriver64 (1.0.3) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.driver.JRDUSBModemData32 (1.0.1) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.driver.JRDUSBModemData64 (4.0.8) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.zte.driver.cdc_ecm_qmi (1.0.23) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.zte.driver.cdc_usb_bus (1.0.23) [Rechercher]



Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ

    [désengagé]    6 tâches d’Apple

    [engagé]    178 tâches d’Apple

    [en marche]    98 tâches d’Apple


Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ

    [désengagé]    38 tâches d’Apple

    [engagé]    175 tâches d’Apple

    [en marche]    105 tâches d’Apple


Agents de lancement : ⓘ

    [engagé]    com.google.keystone.agent.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2017-03-29) [Rechercher]


Daemons de lancements : ⓘ

    [engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (? 2afb3af7 77ec3a65 - installé 2017-04-27) [Rechercher]

    [désengagé]    com.apple.installer.cleanupinstaller.plist (? ? ? - installé 2017-06-05) - /macOS Install Data/Locked Files/cleanup_installer : Logiciel non trouvé

    [engagé]    com.disc-soft.DAEMONTools.PrivilegedHelper.plist (? fef6c2b2 c3c0bd8d - installé 2014-02-06) [Rechercher]

    [engagé]    com.google.keystone.daemon.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2017-04-18) [Rechercher]

    [engagé]    com.macpaw.CleanMyMac3.Agent.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2017-06-05) [Rechercher]

    [en marche]    com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2017-06-08) [Rechercher]

    [engagé]    com.microsoft.office.licensing.helper.plist (? 6d8cb30e afb3bef0 - installé 2010-08-31) [Rechercher]

    [engagé]    com.sfr.sfr3g.plist (? 3439e71 86bdc726 - installé 2014-12-04) [Rechercher]

    [engagé]    jp.co.canon.MasterInstaller.plist (Canon Inc. - installé 2015-02-05) [Rechercher]


Agents de lancement pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ

    [engagé]    com.macpaw.CleanMyMac3.Scheduler.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2017-06-05) [Rechercher]

    [en marche]    com.spotify.webhelper.plist (Spotify - installé 2017-06-08) [Rechercher]


Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ

    iTunesHelper    Application (Apple, Inc. - installé 2017-05-16)

        (/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper.app)

    Spotify    Application - Masqué

        (/Applications/Spotify.app)

    CleanMyMac 3 Menu    Application (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2017-05-30)

        (/Applications/CleanMyMac 3.app/Contents/MacOS/CleanMyMac 3 Menu.app)


Modules internets : ⓘ

    FlashPlayer-10.6: 25.0.0.171 (installé 2017-05-09) [Rechercher]

    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2017-04-29)

    Flash Player: 25.0.0.171 (installé 2017-05-09) Adobe inaccessible

    EPPEX Plugin: 10.0 (installé 2015-02-05) [Rechercher]

    o1dbrowserplugin: 5.41.3.0 (installé 2015-12-16) [Rechercher]

    SharePointBrowserPlugin: 14.4.8 (installé 2015-04-12) [Rechercher]

    Google Earth Web Plug-in: 7.1 (installé 2015-11-09) [Rechercher]

    googletalkbrowserplugin: 5.41.3.0 (installé 2015-12-11) [Rechercher]

    Silverlight: 5.1.41212.0 (installé 2016-04-25) [Rechercher]

    JavaAppletPlugin: 15.0.1 (installé 2016-07-14) Vérifier la version



Extensions de Safari : ⓘ

    [activée]    AdBlock - BetaFish, Inc. - https://getadblock.com (installé 2017-04-25)

    [désactivée]    Ecosia - The search engine that plants trees - Ecosia - https://ecosia.org/ (installé 2016-12-04)


Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ

    Flash Player (installé 2017-04-27) [Rechercher]


Time Machine : ⓘ

    Ignorer les fichiers du système : NON

    Sauvegardes mobiles : Activé

    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI

    Disques sauvegardés :

        Macintosh HD : Taille du disque : 120.11 Go Disque utilisé : 102.86 Go

    Destinations :

        val [Local]

        Taille totale : 499.76 Go

        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 1

        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 28/04/2017 17:56

        Dernière sauvegarde : 28/04/2017 17:56

        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Excellent

            Taille de la sauvegarde 499.76 Go > (Taille du disque 120.11 Go X 3)


Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ

        14%       Safari

        13%       com.apple.WebKit.WebContent

        9%       WindowServer

        6%       kernel_task

        5%       com.apple.WebKit.WebContent


Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ

    663 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent

    608 Mo        kernel_task

    328 Mo        Safari

    190 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent

    170 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent


Utilisation du réseau par opération : ⓘ

    Entrée        Sortie        Nom de l’opération

    3 Mo          119 Ko        com.apple.WebKit.Networking

    78 Ko         69 Ko         mDNSResponder

    29 Ko         25 Ko         Spotify

    18 Ko         16 Ko         helpd

    19 Ko         13 Ko         netbiosd


Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ

      9.66    com.apple.WebKit.WebContent

      9.50    WindowServer

      2.50    Spotify Helper

      2.36    Safari

      1.06    trustd


Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ

    3.75 Go       RAM disponible

    1.78 Go       RAM libre

    4.25 Go       RAM utilisé

    1.97 Go       Fichiers en cache

    10 Mo         Fichier d’échange utilisé


Installations de logiciel : ⓘ

    Adobe Flash Player:  (installé 2017-05-09)



    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.


Informations du diagnostic : ⓘ

    2017-06-07 22:22:16    Firefox.app Taux d’usage du CPU élevé [Ouvrir] [Les détails]

    2017-06-07 19:26:50    cloudd Écrasement [Ouvrir]

        La cause :        *** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSGenericException', reason: 'Failed to step (6922): "select apsEnvironment, isApplication, isCKSystemService, canMasquerade, canSetEnvironment, allowCustomAccounts, canAccessProtectionData, canSetDeviceIdentifier, hasAccessDuringBuddy, hasLightweightPCS, hasTCCAuthorization, allowsPowerNapScheduling, isOOPUI, allowsParticipantPII, displaysSystemAcceptPrompt, appIdentifier, clientPrefix from AppBundle where appBundleIdentifier = ? AND sourceAppBundleIdentifier = ?" - errcode:1b0a, msg:"disk I/O error", size: (null), path:/Users/USER/Library/Caches/*/CloudKitMetadata, fs:(null)/(null)'

        abort() called

        terminating with uncaught exception of type NSException

    2017-06-06 13:37:21    Microsoft Excel.app Bloqué [Ouvrir]
```


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2017)

Il y a trop de d'extensions dans le navigateur Firefox. Tu es sûr d'avoir besoin de tout ça ? De plus, tu as besoin de CleanMyMac ? Adblock laisse passer volontairement de la PUB pour se rétribuer, installe donc uBlock à la place… https://www.ublock.org …dans tes navigateurs.

En bas du rapport c'est bien Firefox le fautif. Tu as aussi un problème avec le Cloud et Microsoft Excel est planté, il faut le  réinstaller.

Je suppose que c'est toi qui a installé le plugin Ecosia… https://www.ecosia.org … ? A priori tu n'as pas fait de Clean install depuis 2015, donc une mise-à-jour de macOS Sierra par dessus d'anciennes versions ?


----------



## valou17 (8 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir Locke,

J'ai supprimé les extensions dans firefox qui ne me sont pas utiles surtout que j'utilise à 95% safari... Après Cleanmymac je l'ai installé il y a que quelque jours parce que je ne trouvais pas de solution à mon problème et du coup ben j'ai tenté ça mais sans succès (du coup je viens de le dés installer) Merci pour le conseil aussi sur adblock, j'ai fait le changement avec ublock. 

Tu dis que c'est Firefox le fautif, du coup il faut que je fasse quoi ? je le réinstalle ? ou autre idée ?

Quel est le problème avec le cloud ? J'ai jamais utilisé ce truc mais depuis que j'ai mes soucis à chaque fois que j'allais dans préférences système ça me mettait automatiquement sur le cloud et j'ai eu du mal à me déconnecter... ça vient peut être un peu de ça. Je vais réinstaller excel aussi du coup.

J'ai supprimé Ecosia ça me sert à rien finalement.

Par contre je ne connait pas cette histoire de clean install. Crois tu que c'est utile pour moi de le faire. Peux tu m'expliquer rapidement la démarche ?

Merci beaucoup pour ton aie Locke.


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2017)

valou17 a dit:


> surtout que j'utilise à 95% safari





valou17 a dit:


> Tu dis que c'est Firefox le fautif, du coup il faut que je fasse quoi ? je le réinstalle ? ou autre idée ?


Tu as la réponse vu que tu utilises Safari, donc désinstallation complète de Firefox. Préfère comme deuxième navigateur Google Chrome qui possède une version intégrée de Flash Player, du coup tu peux aussi le désinstaller.

Pour le Cloud, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Cloud et tu désactives ta session. Nul doute que ça devrait faire respirer ton MBA sans pour autant résoudre le problème.



valou17 a dit:


> Par contre je ne connait pas cette histoire de clean install. Crois tu que c'est utile pour moi de le faire. Peux tu m'expliquer rapidement la démarche ?


Cela consiste à faire une réinstallation propre avec un formatage du disque dur interne en ayant préparé ou pas une clé USB bootable de la version de macOS que l'on souhaite réinstaller. Pour la clé, officiellement chez Apple… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 …ou par logiciel en utilisant Diskmaker X… http://diskmakerx.com

Sans clé USB, il est possible en redémarrant tout en maintenant la touche alt de redémarrer sur la partition de récupération ou en maintenant les touches cmd+R ou alt+cmd+R de démarrer sur les serveurs d'Apple dans le cas ou la partition de récupération n'est plus présente _(ça arrive)_. On est sûr d'être sur les serveurs d'Apple lorsqu'on voit avec la séquence de touches un globe tournant.



dede83200 a dit:


> downparadise


En passant, évite ce genre de site et d'autres du même genre qui sont générateurs de PUBS intempestives, d'adwares et autres joyeusetés. Installe et lance Malwarebytes… https://fr.malwarebytes.com/mac/ …je pense qu'il devrait faire un peu de ménage.

En attendant tu peux faire un peu de ménage et voir ce qu'il se passe avant de passer à une réinstallation complète.


----------



## valou17 (11 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour tous les conseils Locke  J'ai fait un peu du ménage et j'ai installé chrome qui marche pas trop mal, je suis content. C'est pas encore aussi rapide qu'avant de temps en temps ça met du temps à ouvrir les pages mais c'est beaucoup mieux quand meme.. Merci bien. J'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment mais je vais essayer de me pencher sur cette histoire de réinstallation complète je pense que ça peut faire du bien 

Bonne suite, j'espère pas remette de mot sur ce sujet (ce qui voudra dire que totu marche) sauf pour éventuellement aider quelqu'un d'autre.

Merci pour l'aide de chacun. J'espère rendre la pareille.


----------

